# Roast Suckling Pig



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Can anybody direct me to a restaurant in the Denia area that does the traditional Roast Suckling Pig. I believe it is a northern Spanish dish but hope it's migrated south. Living in Kuwait its nice to enjoy pork when we get to Spain


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

decgraham said:


> Can anybody direct me to a restaurant in the Denia area that does the traditional Roast Suckling Pig. I believe it is a northern Spanish dish but hope it's migrated south. Living in Kuwait its nice to enjoy pork when we get to Spain


If its good roast suckling pig you're after you need to come to Cyprus
Yum yum

Veronica


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

decgraham said:


> I believe it is a northern Spanish dish


 The mythical "point of pilgrimage" for Cochinillo is "Casa Candido" in Segovia. Tradition there is that its so tender the pig can be cut up using a dinner plate. 

It tends to be more prevalent in hilly regions (don't ask me why). I think it was on the menu where we took my parents (they were on a Saga Hol) near Denia - we just drove inland from Denia and found this ASADOR in the middle of nowhere. 

One word of warning - unless they have a reputation for it (or make a HUGE fuss about it in the menu) - don't bother! - it can be like chewing gum.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks Chris and Veronica (had it in Cyprus a long time ago, very good too)

Chris, I will have to make the "pilgrimage" to Casa Candido once we move to Spain full time in a couple of years time. In the meantime I will try and track down the restaurant near Denia you mention.


----------



## Two_In_Spain (Mar 9, 2008)

I've had it in Segovia.... and to be honest found it a bit over-rated and well over priced. Its traditional so everyone wants it.. .like the paella in Valencia.... I wouldn't have the suckling pig again, but I would recommend the soup from that region which has bread and a whole egg in it... it was lovely!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Two_In_Spain said:


> I've had it in Segovia.... and to be honest found it a bit over-rated ...but I would recommend the soup from that region which has bread and a whole egg in it... it was lovely!


Yup - imo 'tis overrated too - I go elsewhere and have the wild boar fillet. Sopa Castellana 'tis called - the egg is actually cooked in your soupbowl - served VERY hot..


----------

